# Sulawesi tank journal



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi everyone,

Sorry for the delay as I had to go to HK. I am back now and am sorry to say that I may once again leave the hobby for good because of someone who likes to badmouth people for no apparent reason.

Before I leave though, I will leave instructions on how I have been able to keep sulawesi shrimps successfully with of course advice from shrimp keepers in HK and other parts of the world =)









This picture is how they looked when I first got them =) all super happy and happy little buggers. I find hornwort is an excellent plant to keep sulawesi with as it will be able to survive in higher pH and hardness.









This is the group taken just before I left for HK, and I hope they don't die after my trip =) The blueness is because I am using 10K lighting =)









Here is the baby I showed on the thread with my CRS crown, flower and heart! It has colored up ! =D









Finally, GROUP SHOT =D just taken today

Please do take advantage of the cardinals at IPU, I believe cardinals are just by far the most prettiest freshwater shrimps out on the market! Although similar looking shrimps in supermarkets do make a tasty dinner


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey, those are very neat. Nice to see people having success with them.


----------



## pieces71 (Apr 21, 2010)

they are happy and healthy....what happened Frank?


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

pieces71 said:


> they are happy and healthy


actually no because these specific ones that I am showing are F12's I have F20's but those are in another tank =) and I actually one time accidentally left 2 shrimps in the previous tank and temperature dropped to 8 degrees celcius and they were STILL fine


----------



## wsl (Apr 21, 2010)

jiang604 said:


> actually no because these specific ones that I am showing are F12's I have F20's but those are in another tank =) and I actually one time accidentally left 2 shrimps in the previous tank and temperature dropped to 8 degrees celcius and they were STILL fine


Oh wow, they survived such a low temperature? Would you say that they are hardier than rumours say they are then?


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

Absolutley, with the right water conditions they can definetly survive a water temperature fluctuation. I will be posting THE most KEY points up on tankspiration lateron this week so please follow us =) Also, I'm currently experiencing a pH fluctuation all of a sudden it just kept rising and now pH is 8.8 and they are still fine and super active picking on everything.


----------



## Shrimpgirl (Apr 21, 2010)

Beautiful shrimp. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

Shrimpgirl said:


> Beautiful shrimp. Thanks for sharing.


No problem =)


----------



## wsl (Apr 21, 2010)

Cool. I'll be looking forward to the article. Definitely want to try my hand at these guys in the (hopefully near) future.


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

wsl said:


> Cool. I'll be looking forward to the article. Definitely want to try my hand at these guys in the (hopefully near) future.


=) before BCA was down, I had mentioned about a little "workshop" Probably next week when I have some free time on my hands I will post up a thread inviting people to come over and I'll show my collection and also teach and give pointers to everyone before I decide whether or not to get rid of them all and move on to the next best thing. I have to say one thing. Out of all the shrimps I have kept, these guys are by far my most favorite because I got the chance to investigate in how to keep them. Don't get me wrong I did have fatalities in the beginning but once you know their needs they take over your tank!


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

jiang604 said:


> =) before BCA was down, I had mentioned about a little "workshop" Probably next week when I have some free time on my hands I will post up a thread inviting people to come over and I'll show my collection and also teach and give pointers to everyone before I decide whether or not to get rid of them all and move on to the next best thing. I have to say one thing. Out of all the shrimps I have kept, these guys are by far my most favorite because I got the chance to investigate in how to keep them. Don't get me wrong I did have fatalities in the beginning but once you know their needs they take over your tank!


That sounds great! It's fantastic that you are willing to devote that much time to educate others on how to keep these little guys! The ones we received were in a really tight pack so I suspect a big problem with survival is temperature during shipping. Once they adjust I think they are as hardy as many others.


----------



## MadgicBug (Apr 22, 2010)

That's fantasic!!!....Sign me up for early registration


----------



## wsl (Apr 21, 2010)

I would love to go as well, but if it's going to be next week, it seems I won't be able to make it.


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow you have alot of these shrimp, I would love to stop by and pick your brain on shrimps.....

ps you shouldn't let people talking behind your back get to you, It happens and really unless they're attacking you personally or destroying your reputation to sell stuff, no biggie.


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

MadgicBug said:


> That's fantasic!!!....Sign me up for early registration


I'll let you know man =) and great to know that your planaria problems are all gone =)



wsl said:


> I would love to go as well, but if it's going to be next week, it seems I won't be able to make it.


No worries, I'll personally give you some advice, maybe I can set something up with Grant at IPU =P and all could learn =) but remember I'm still learning too!


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

tang daddy said:


> Wow you have alot of these shrimp, I would love to stop by and pick your brain on shrimps.....
> 
> ps you shouldn't let people talking behind your back get to you, It happens and really unless they're attacking you personally or destroying your reputation to sell stuff, no biggie.


Thanks tang daddy, but whats discouraging is its a BCA mod, i'm going to see how things goes and I want to solve this problem. Otherwise, this its very sad to see it has come down to talking behind ones back for whatever reason it maybe when I had not even done anything nor said anything.


----------



## Sargasso (Apr 21, 2010)

I'd be interested in sitting in your session. I'm just getting into inverts, but this sounds like a great opportunity to gain some knowledge.

I agree with Tang Daddy, don't let someone else's BS spoil the hobby for you. Some people are going to talk smack no matter what you do. Let them, who cares!


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

Sargasso said:


> I'd be interested in sitting in your session. I'm just getting into inverts, but this sounds like a great opportunity to gain some knowledge.
> 
> I agree with Tang Daddy, don't let someone else's BS spoil the hobby for you. Some people are going to talk smack no matter what you do. Let them, who cares!


I'll let you know =), I will talk to Grant later on this week and maybe I can do it at IPU since I've been getting so much interest, I don't think I can fit everyone in my fishroom lol.

And well, I would like to let it go, but I'd rather have the person say stuff in my face then be a hero and say it when I'm not around. And me finding out that its someone of a higher status, that just downgrades their image but, I want to get to the bottom of this as this is just uncalled for.


----------



## MadgicBug (Apr 22, 2010)

The no planaria wiped them out, however there is a film on the surface. Not sure if its residue or Panaria juice. I've done quite a few water changes and skimmed off the top.

As for Smack....that's part of life. You can't please all of the people all of the time.


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

MadgicBug said:


> The no planaria wiped them out, however there is a film on the surface. Not sure if its residue or Panaria juice. I've done quite a few water changes and skimmed off the top.
> 
> As for Smack....that's part of life. You can't please all of the people all of the time.


If its a powdery film its the No-Planaria residue. If its oily or wet looking, its the dead planaria that has sorta went poof lol


----------



## Sargasso (Apr 21, 2010)

jiang604 said:


> I'll let you know =), I will talk to Grant later on this week and maybe I can do it at IPU since I've been getting so much interest, I don't think I can fit everyone in my fishroom lol.
> 
> And well, I would like to let it go, but I'd rather have the person say stuff in my face then be a hero and say it when I'm not around. And me finding out that its someone of a higher status, that just downgrades their image but, I want to get to the bottom of this as this is just uncalled for.


Sounds great, I'll see if I can convince the girlfriend to come too.

PS: I hear you on the last bit, in my opinion confrontation is the best cure for disagreement


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

Sargasso said:


> Sounds great, I'll see if I can convince the girlfriend to come too.
> 
> PS: I hear you on the last bit, in my opinion confrontation is the best cure for disagreement


agreed =P lol I'm right now setting up my 90 gallon and getting it ready for the little session so that everyone can see instead of two small 20 gallons


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

What are you using for substrate?


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

thefishwife said:


> What are you using for substrate?


Two grain sizes of crushed coral. Coarse on bottom fine on top. BUT like I've said in the post before BCA was down. keep it simple. Don't use powerheads or anything with current. USE UG!!! I can't emphasive enough on that. Since shrimps live on the substrate you need to keep the bottom clean and so using a UG would eliminate that problem.

ALSO, thanks Kim, for the pressurized CO2 system I got from you last year. It was because of it I was able to maintain a wow factor for my tank with lush green plants =)


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

You wouldn't use powerheads to drive the UG filters? Just an air pump? Wouldn't the low efficiency of the air pump be a problem in keeping the substrate clean? Sounds like the little session would be great, as a Q&A session to answer all these questions would be appreciated.


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> You wouldn't use powerheads to drive the UG filters? Just an air pump? Wouldn't the low efficiency of the air pump be a problem in keeping the substrate clean? Sounds like the little session would be great, as a Q&A session to answer all these questions would be appreciated.


Hey Gary, air pumps more than enough because crush coral isn't very packed and will have more than enough space for water to pass through =)


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

jiang604 said:


> Hey Gary, air pumps more than enough because crush coral isn't very packed and will have more than enough space for water to pass through =)


Right right....I forgot that coral is more angular and doesn't pack down as tight as other substrates which are smoother. Thanks for the explanation.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

PM'ed you Frank !


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice shrimp! Looks healthy!


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

jiang604 said:


> Two grain sizes of crushed coral. Coarse on bottom fine on top. BUT like I've said in the post before BCA was down. keep it simple. Don't use powerheads or anything with current. USE UG!!! I can't emphasive enough on that. Since shrimps live on the substrate you need to keep the bottom clean and so using a UG would eliminate that problem.
> 
> ALSO, thanks Kim, for the pressurized CO2 system I got from you last year. It was because of it I was able to maintain a wow factor for my tank with lush green plants =)


Well I am glad that you were able to get great use out of the CO2 system. It always worked fantastic for me and my plants, just didn't have the time for it.

It looked like crushed coral that is why I asked. And of course that would keep the PH up and steady.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Gorgeous little guys.


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

Morainy said:


> Gorgeous little guys.


Thankyou =)


----------



## AvianAquatics (Apr 29, 2010)

I want Sulawesi shrimps! But I can't even seem to keep CRS alive, so better wait a bit ~


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

AvianAquatics said:


> I want Sulawesi shrimps! But I can't even seem to keep CRS alive, so better wait a bit ~


really? whats ur substrate for CRS and GH and KH + pH ?


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

what are you feeding them? id like to try once more. maybe ill order me a bag and try the underground filter. 
dont quit..your as much a part of the forum as everyone else and the mods. your successful so thats something to be proud of.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey frank keep up the good work . Don't let a few donkeys hold you back. Don't sweat the bs . It will all work it self out.


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

aprils aquarium said:


> what are you feeding them? id like to try once more. maybe ill order me a bag and try the underground filter.
> dont quit..your as much a part of the forum as everyone else and the mods. your successful so thats something to be proud of.


Thx April! I feed them many things! for everyday stuff its usually bok choy + micron spirulina powder. There are 2 other foods but will only be discussed on tankspiration.com



bonsai dave said:


> Hey frank keep up the good work . Don't let a few donkeys hold you back. Don't sweat the bs . It will all work it self out.


Thx david! =) PM me if I can help you with ANYTHING!


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

My little workshop post-poned, going to setup the 90 gallon and use that as a teaching guide follow me at tankspiration.com. I will be posting about it this week.


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Awesome, looking fwd to seeing it!


----------



## Shrimpgirl (Apr 21, 2010)

Sounds good. I'm looking forward to reading about it.


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

OK, I have started posting my sulawesi tank setup =) please visit us at tankspiration.com


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

I can see that people keeping sulawesi shrimps is really starting to take off! I have recently received news on a family member being diagnosed with lung cancer and there has been many issues I am currently dealing with. I have gotten rid of over 200 of my cardinals so far and the remaining I will be putting in my show tank. For now, I will not have time to let people come over. But will try and answer any questions that anyone may have. Next week, I will also post pictures of how my 90 gallon sulawesi tank looks on tankspiration.com Join us on facebook! as thats how I will answer more specific questions on sulawesi tank setups and the mixed food that I use! Also, we are 3 more friends away on facebook before we unveil some prizes that can be won on out blog!


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

see some of my secret collection of sulawesi =P

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1768


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

Heres something surprising... with so little harlequins left due to them being all sold in the show tank =P something still happened

Why am I showing this picture?...









.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
cuz its berried =P 









on the other side of the tank,
a proud male








and his girl with EVEN more eggs...


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

The algae covered rocks make it look like an alien planet. Very cool looking.


----------

